# Battery weed whacker



## Backwoods Savage (May 25, 2013)

Does anyone have one or know of someone who does?

I'm just getting tired of all the pulling of the cord and no starts on ours. If a battery operated one will fit the bill I'm very tempted to get one. At present I have a Stihl and it is not that old. Started having problems last year and thought we had it fixed. Not so because I got it out today and it just won't start. Getting tired of tearing the thing apart every time I need to use it.

Yes, I realize it would not be as strong as a gas operated one but at least it might run when it is needed.


----------



## BrotherBart (May 25, 2013)

Haven't tried a cordless. I got tired of having so many things with spark plugs so I just toss the little Harbor Freight 900 watt genny in the trailer behind the garden tractor. With a fifty foot cord the electric whacker, electric leaf blower and electric pole saw are off to the races. Within a hundred feet of the manse I just use an extension cord. No more of those stupid little fuel lines to rot out either.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (May 25, 2013)

I can just picture it BB.  We do have an electric that someone gave to us. I had forgotten it but got it out and plugged it in. Works great. Will have to get some line for it though as it uses a different size. I have lots of extension cords but not sure how long we could use without losing too much power to run the beast.


----------



## heat seeker (May 25, 2013)

I suspect your woes might be coming from the oil/gas mixture you're using.

I have a couple of Stihl units, a trimmer and a chainsaw. I use only Stihl oil in them, and have had zero problems for over six years now. I  attribute that to the oil. It's insanely expensive, but for the couple of gallons of gas I burn a year, it's well worth the cost. Both machines sit all winter with gas in them, and start right up every spring, and all season. I make sure to use 89 octane, as called for in the manual, Shell brand.

The trimmer is a 4-mix, and the chain saw is a standard 2 stroke, neither unit is their top-of-the-line, either.

Just some food for thought.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (May 25, 2013)

No problem with the fuel. Last year the Stihl guys gave me what they thought was the fix and it worked.....last year. What we do is when finished with the job, we empty the gas and then put in the premix stuff (very expensive) from Stihl. We'd just put in a little bit, start the engine and run it out of gas. Supposedly this would clear the carb jets.  As stated, once we started doing that we had no problem. But today I just could not get it running. I had it for maybe 5 seconds then nothing.

As for the saw gas, we do burn premium gas and use the Stihl oil. No problem with that. The Stihl guys blame it all on the ethanol in the gas and that is the reason they suggested the premix. I'd hate to run that premix totally because of the cost.


----------



## StihlHead (May 25, 2013)

I have a RedMax and it works like a charm. Less vibration than the Stihl it replaced (FS85) and it starts on the first or second pull, every time. Easy start handle, easy on the arm. The FS85 was fussy all the time and the muffler screen tended to clog up a lot. I had to tear it down a lot as well. I use premium no-ethanol gas and 100% synthetic Elf JASO FD rated oil.

I had a bettery trimmer once when I lived in the burbs in California, but it was weak and lasted only an hour before needing a recharge. Also as they de-charge they get weaker. You would be better off with a corded electric model, but... the damn cord. Voltage drop may be an issue starting at about 100 feet unless you use heavy gauge cords. I have melted a few of them (the power heads get hot and melt the plastic).


----------



## Backwoods Savage (May 25, 2013)

For sure one would not want the ni-cad battery as they do what you describe. The new batteries are so much better and that is one of the things that has me considering one.

100' would definitely not get the job done. Especially when I go maybe 1/4 mile from the house.


----------



## begreen (May 25, 2013)

The only weedeater that will stand up to our yard is a heavy duty Stihl with a stout line. To do the whole property is a 2 day job. And that only looks good for a couple weeks.


----------



## billb3 (May 25, 2013)

I have a (pretty sure it's 18v nicad, it's pouring I'm not trudging to the shed to check) battery Black and Decker. It's a real lightweight. Just tongue lashes the tough weeds and gets about 20 minutes to a battery.
I also have an electric and I'll drag the cord out for that sometimes.

I prefer not to use either.


----------



## Ehouse (May 25, 2013)

I 'd suggest a good sharp scythe.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (May 26, 2013)

Ehouse said:


> I 'd suggest a good sharp scythe.


 
There was a time for them but methinks we are past that time.


----------



## pdf27 (May 26, 2013)

I've got one (cheap Chinese type). Works fine for my application (small amounts of grass in out of the way places a long way from a power socket), but it really can't cope with anything heavier than a bit of grass.


----------



## Ehouse (May 26, 2013)

A quick glance at amazon.com belies a somewhat robust market says I.


----------



## chrisasst (May 26, 2013)

I have a black and decker 18volt I bought last year. Unless you have about 5 charged batteries or a very very small part to do, don't waste your money.

http://www.amazon.com/Black-Decker-...iewpoints=0&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending


----------



## midwestcoast (May 26, 2013)

I have the 18 volt Lithium Ryobi One+ and I love it.  Starts when I pull the trigger & no cord  
I already had some One+ tools & the trimmer plus a large battery & charger was about the same $ as just a battery.  Two of the high capacity Li-ion batteries will always finish my yard, but it's only 1/3 acre and I'm not whacking thick, heavy weeds.
I'd say if you're maintaining more than a 1/2 acre or so you wouldn't be happy with a battery unit like mine, but they a perfect for a suburban lot.


----------



## BrotherBart (May 26, 2013)

Put a big deep cycle battery and inverter on the rack on that quad and use a corded whacker. Lot more whacking power. The $29.99 WalMart one I bought to test the lil genny concept whacks the crap out of stuff.


----------



## save$ (May 26, 2013)

I found that all my gas powered equipment needs to have the stabilizer added just as soon as you bring it home.  That ened the issues I was having because of the unleaded gas.   I also have an electric trimmer, but I have too many mishaps cutting off the cord.  I don't trim for long because the equipment is too heavy for me.  I would use herbicide but I have pets and I don't think that poison is ever safe.  I still have after effects from agent orange.


----------



## firefighterjake (May 27, 2013)

I know you mentioned battery operated weed beaters BS . . . but I just have to say . . . the four stroke weed beaters are a dream. Primed and choked and three pulls and the four stroke weed beater that I had put up last Fall fired right up and ran like a champ . . . plus it's pretty quiet. I don't think I could go back to a two stroker weed whacker.


----------



## BrotherBart (May 27, 2013)

We won't even think about whacking weeds until they have dried in the sun and wind for two years. Three years for some varieties. But we have enough to whack weeds for the next five or six years.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (May 27, 2013)

Jake, I have 2 of them and they are both 2 cycle. One is a lot bigger but both are back killers. It would seem that a 4 stroke motor would be a lot heavier still.

As for what I've found on the Internet and what some are quoting here, I think most are reviewing the smaller 12-20 volt models. If I got one it would be the larger 30-40 volt for sure. Still undecided.


----------



## brian89gp (May 27, 2013)

I have a Stihl 4-stroke straight shaft trimmer and it is not noticeably any heavier then a 2-stroke model.  Even after sitting, with ethanol fuel (unstabilized), for 8 months it started within 4-5 pulls.  The torque it provides is also a pleasant surprise.  I would be curious to see the weight difference between a gas and battery trimmer because even lithium batteries weigh something.


----------



## DexterDay (May 27, 2013)

My Saw dealer has some "Worx" tools. They all use the same interchangeable battery. 

Although I have never used one? They have a large section dedicated just to them? 

My Husq had a very easy pull start. You could pull in slow motion and start it. Probably very similar to the Stihl Easy start. 

A good gas unit should start very quickly and with minimal effort. My Father has a new 4 stroke unit (Husq) and it starts very easy also (pricey)


----------



## begreen (May 27, 2013)

Our Stihl has the full handlebars and back harness. That is the only way I can weed eat for more than an hour.


----------



## briansol (May 28, 2013)

I have the worx unit.

works fine.   battery lasts just about the time it takes to trim around my garden, my walk way, my mailbox, and my fence line on my small-ish .4 acre property. 

The handle is my only gripe with it,  it wish it hand a different hold angle.  hurts my wrist after a while.  it's akward,


----------



## firefighterjake (May 28, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Jake, I have 2 of them and they are both 2 cycle. One is a lot bigger but both are back killers. It would seem that a 4 stroke motor would be a lot heavier still.
> 
> As for what I've found on the Internet and what some are quoting here, I think most are reviewing the smaller 12-20 volt models. If I got one it would be the larger 30-40 volt for sure. Still undecided.


 
As Brian mentioned the weight difference between a two stroke and four stroke weed beater is practically non-existent . . . surprisingly enough . . . I don't notice any extra weight. That said . . . if a two stroke bothers your back then I would guess a four stroke would bother you in the same fashion.


----------



## jharkin (May 28, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Put a big deep cycle battery and inverter on the rack on that quad and use a corded whacker. Lot more whacking power. The $29.99 WalMart one I bought to test the lil genny concept whacks the crap out of stuff.


 
The HF genny might be a better/cheaper option than a battery. Quick google search shows that the typical electric trimmer is 5 or 6 amps. You would probably want to use a 1000watt inverter for headroom and 120VAC/5amps  pulling close to 60 amps from the 12v battery including inverter losses. A group 31 size deep cycle would only get you an hour run time on that load. Then you have to wait 8+ hours to recharge it.


----------



## DexterDay (May 28, 2013)

My dealer sells a universal kit for a shoulder strap. One clamp that goes around the trimmers shaft (try to find "Center"),  it has a little D-ring attached to it, then just clip the strap on the Ring and adjust strap so that you are only providing a side to side motion. All of my trimmers have one. My old Poulon Pro came with one. 

I have a Cheap China 4-n-1 Trimmer (no name/looks like a Red Max or Shindawa rebadge) that should be at the house today. It was $200 shipped and has 4 attachments. A pole saw, hedge trimmer, brush cutter head, and standard trimmer line head. The hedge trimmer attachment for my Husqvarna is $279.99 by itself. Just the hedge attachment!! I bought this mainly for the hedge trimmer and the way I look at it, I got the Pole saw and other 2 attachments for Free!!   

I will start a thread iin the gear section on it this weekend after some run time and give it a proper review.


----------



## begreen (May 28, 2013)

A big difference I have noted from past weedeaters we've owned (Craftsman 2 strk., Ryobi 4 strk.) and the Stihl is vibration. After an hour my hands and forearms would start going numb with the old machines. The Stihl is much better balanced and low vibration. I see a lot of pros also using Echo's which have worked well for me too. Our leaf blower is an Echo and it always starts first or second pull no matter if the gas is a few months old from overwinter storage.


----------



## Scols (May 28, 2013)

I wasted my money on a black and decker cordless as well. I figured it would be easy for my wife to use but it just has no uumph and your house probably dosent have enough outlets to charge all the batteries you need to do an average size yard. I would either stick with gas power or get an electric and a long extension cord.


----------



## Ashful (May 29, 2013)

Battery powered trimmers are relegated to small jobs, IMO.  Electric corded models can do the job, but a guy with a bad back may not want to hoist a generator in and out of a utility trailer each week.

What about just adding a 1000 watt inverter to the ATV, so you can just run around, plug in the electric trimmer, and do the job?  I know the ATV charging system can't deliver, but does anyone make an add-on genny for ATV's?  Would only take a little more than 1hp under full load.


----------



## MasterMech (May 29, 2013)

I would say we should just fix the damned gas trimmer he has but it's not on my bench.......  Dennis, what model is it?

And yes, Stihl's 4-Mix engine is very easy to pull over, uses the same gas you run in the saws, and fires up with minimal effort. (2-3 yanks).  The FS100RX is very light where it counts (out on the end of the shaft), I imagine with a simple shoulder strap it would be quite manageable.  Not the cheap way out but a reliable machine for sure.


----------



## begreen (May 29, 2013)

Joful said:


> Battery powered trimmers are relegated to small jobs, IMO. Electric corded models can do the job, but a guy with a bad back may not want to hoist a generator in and out of a utility trailer each week.
> 
> What about just adding a 1000 watt inverter to the ATV, so you can just run around, plug in the electric trimmer, and do the job? I know the ATV charging system can't deliver, but does anyone make an add-on genny for ATV's? Would only take a little more than 1hp under full load.


 
Agreed, lugging around 100 ft of #12 extension cord is no fun either. Electric just won't cut it for us. Our blackberries laugh at .065 trim line. If you have a tough job you'll want to have at least .090 line. If you are doing it for more than 30 minutes I strongly recommend getting a unit that feeds and re-lines easily and reliably for years, has low vibration, easy starting and full shoulder harness option.


----------



## PapaDave (May 29, 2013)

StihlHead said:


> I had a bettery trimmer once when I lived in the burbs in California, but it was weak and lasted only an hour before needing a recharge. Also as they de-charge they get weaker.


I 2nd this. I've still got the one I bought about 10 years ago when we still lived downstate.
Charged the battery last year and it worked fine, but the battery, as StihlHead said, doesn't last very long. I might pull it out this year for right around the house, but it'll probably die before I'm done doing just the house perimeter.
I bought a gas powered 4 stroker about 3 years ago that does well, but doesn't have the guts of a 2 stroke trimmer.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (May 29, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> I would say we should just fix the damned gas trimmer he has but it's not on my bench....... Dennis, what model is it?
> 
> And yes, Stihl's 4-Mix engine is very easy to pull over, uses the same gas you run in the saws, and fires up with minimal effort. (2-3 yanks). The FS100RX is very light where it counts (out on the end of the shaft), I imagine with a simple shoulder strap it would be quite manageable. Not the cheap way out but a reliable machine for sure.


 

FS 45


----------



## MasterMech (May 30, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> FS 45


There was a run of those engines where the carburetor was particularly troublesome.  IIRC it's not an expensive carburetor to replace @ $30-$40 or so.  If it fires on a bit of gas or carb cleaner, then I'd just replace the carb (pretty easy DIY job too)  and give it a yank.

In general, those units are pretty solid.


----------



## lukem (May 30, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> There was a run of those engines where the carburetor was particularly troublesome. IIRC it's not an expensive carburetor to replace @ $30-$40 or so. If it fires on a bit of gas or carb cleaner, then I'd just replace the carb (pretty easy DIY job too) and give it a yank.
> 
> In general, those units are pretty solid.


 

I have a FS45.  It starts on about 6 pulls, give or take.  Same with the blower (BG45?).  Not exactly easy, but they do start reliably.


----------



## flyingcow (May 30, 2013)

FWIW, I've got a propane fired unit. Uses the camp stove bottles. Works good. But it seems to be heavier than my little husky i had. Also, i can do all of my trimming in 30 minutes. Do on avg every 10 days or so.  It does have a shoulder strap.


----------



## begreen (May 30, 2013)

I have the FS85. With fresh gas mix it starts up pretty easy. The trick for ours is to prime it enough.


----------



## JBinKC (Jun 4, 2013)

Backwoods I recently bought a 40 volt lithium Ryobi for $149 and it isn't bad at all. Its powerful enough as it cuts through woody weeds and lasts about 40-45 minutes on a charge. The drawback is the unit is bulky and I would use thicker line when I run out of line. Was thinking of buying the chainsaw as a backup to my MS170 for limbing.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks JB. That is the unit I am considering but can't find it yet. HD says they might get some today.

I'm wondering why you say it is bulky? In what way. And can you use heavier line? I was thinking on these you had to change the spool.

Also, am I correct in that they advance the line every time you give it throttle from idle? If so, you could cut down on the amount it uses by not letting it idle very often.

We got the 180 for limbing and were amazed at how good this little saw is. Love the super light weight and now I catch myself wanting to use that most of the time! I even cut some good sized red oak with it but not that much. That one was better suited for the bigger saw. And if one has to climb a tree to do some limbing, like after a storm, that little thing would really shine.


----------



## wishlist (Jun 4, 2013)

Are you looking for one to fit Judy's hands?  I hope not but for what ifs worth Mom has the 18 volt Ryobi lithium batteries. It does a great job for her. Its light, auto advance on the line and last plenty long enough.  You can buy already spooled line but its expensive so she buys bulk and spools it herself.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jun 4, 2013)

Needs to fit both of us. From what I've been able to determine there is a huge difference in the 40 volt vs the smaller ones. I hope so but they do have a 30 day return policy.

Whoops. Judy just asked, "Why in ?ell doesn't he want me to use a big weed whacker? What the ?ell. His mother has to be older than I am." You might say she is not in a great mood today. lol

btw, in your area, let me know if you see anyone who might sell strawberries this year. We need more than what we have so will have to buy some.


----------



## wishlist (Jun 4, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Needs to fit both of us. From what I've been able to determine there is a huge difference in the 40 volt vs the smaller ones. I hope so but they do have a 30 day return policy.
> 
> Whoops. Judy just asked, "Why in ?ell doesn't he want me to use a big weed whacker? What the ?ell. His mother has to be older than I am." You might say she is not in a great mood today. lol
> 
> btw, in your area, let me know if you see anyone who might sell strawberries this year. We need more than what we have so will have to buy some.




So are you saying she's "ornery" ?   Lol...

Will do on the strawberries.  My apple trees are loaded this year, hopefully you can try out that new cider press.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jun 4, 2013)

Same here. I was thinking today that I should take some pictures.  Frost apparently had no effect the other night at least around here. How did you fare over there?


----------



## wishlist (Jun 4, 2013)

No affect whatsoever. I did notice that frost we had a week or so ago burnt the dandelions pretty good.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jun 4, 2013)

That probably didn't bother a whole lot of folks.


----------



## JBinKC (Jun 5, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Thanks JB. That is the unit I am considering but can't find it yet. HD says they might get some today.
> 
> I'm wondering why you say it is bulky? In what way. And can you use heavier line? I was thinking on these you had to change the spool.
> 
> ...


 

  The unit is much longer than my past weed trimmers. i.e. Poulan weed eater, Black and Decker electric. It is 69 inches long.

 I was advised that you can use .08 line but was discouraged to use .095.

 The line advance does get stuck on occasion (likely due to how  the line was wound up in the spool) but compared to my electric unit which I had to take apart every time the line broke to advance the line it was really nothing.

One thing that gravitated me to the Ryobi was the $20 reduction in price. The battery pack alone and charger sells for  that amount I paid  if bought separately for what I paid for the entire unit and for another 100 bucks you leave the option of getting the saw as a back up.

Yes I also find the small limbing saw addicting due to its weight  and my 170 has been the first product that uses a 2 cycle engine that has been practically trouble free for the 8 years I have owned it. The only only repair I had to do with it is replace a 2 foot pull cord. Easily done if you have a number 27 torx.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jun 5, 2013)

Well, I got one today. Hopefully tomorrow I'll get to try it out. $149 for the unit. After I get to use it a few times I'll try to remember to give a review.

Your saw sounds like our splitter. Over 20 years and not even replaced the pull cord yet. Only thing was the knot at the end came untied. Re-tie the knot and it was fixed. I like those easy fixes.


----------



## wishlist (Jun 5, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Well, I got one today. Hopefully tomorrow I'll get to try it out. $149 for the unit. After I get to use it a few times I'll try to remember to give a review.
> 
> Your saw sounds like our splitter. Over 20 years and not even replaced the pull cord yet. Only thing was the knot at the end came untied. Re-tie the knot and it was fixed. I like those easy fixes.



So who is gonna give us the report, you or the lovely Judy?  

That splitter of yours will run another 20 years Dennis if you read the manual and split horizontal.  :D


----------



## maple1 (Jun 6, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Well, I got one today. Hopefully tomorrow I'll get to try it out. $149 for the unit. After I get to use it a few times I'll try to remember to give a review.
> 
> Your saw sounds like our splitter. Over 20 years and not even replaced the pull cord yet. Only thing was the knot at the end came untied. Re-tie the knot and it was fixed. I like those easy fixes.


 
What did you end up with?


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jun 6, 2013)

Okay. I got the Ryobi 40 volt. Put it together and went out to do just a little bit to test it. Wow! It surprised me right away. What is this about them being not as strong as a 2 cycle engine? That is pure crap as I found out right away. I'll give a better review after using it more and also after the wife uses it but my first opinion is that this thing will be great. Only drawback so far is that it does seem a tad heavier as it bothered my one arm a bit. But I have a harness for our big weed whacker so may give that a try. If that works it will really be sweet.

So my opening remark on this is that it will be great. I think too many have heard things or even used the lower voltage trimmers and I can see where they would be weak. This thing seemed to cut really easy even at low speed. I did also cut a bunch of fiddlehead ferns and they proved to be no problem at all. I cut some heavier stuff too. So far, so good.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 6, 2013)

Glad ya got one ya like.


----------



## semipro (Jun 6, 2013)

My wife uses one of the Worx electric trimmers.  One advantage it and possibly other electric models has is that line feeds automatically without user intervention.  This is possible because of the constant RPM of the electric drive.  A definite advantage it seems to me.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jun 7, 2013)

The way I understand it is whenever you open the throttle the string is advanced and the way to cut down on the amount of line used is to not let the string stop completely. And yes, there is a string cut-off so if it is advanced too far, like others, it will cut the string. Not a good use of the string at all unless one likes changing it often.

I did not get a chance to use it today nor did the wife. Hopefully this weekend it will get some use.


----------



## wishlist (Jun 11, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> The way I understand it is whenever you open the throttle the string is advanced and the way to cut down on the amount of line used is to not let the string stop completely. And yes, there is a string cut-off so if it is advanced too far, like others, it will cut the string. Not a good use of the string at all unless one likes changing it often.
> 
> I did not get a chance to use it today nor did the wife. Hopefully this weekend it will get some use.



No need for Judy to use it.  I think it will fit your hands better Dennis.  Strawberries are just coming in!


----------

